# Cat V Dog Obstacle  Challenge...



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)

This is the cutest thing in the world...


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 12, 2021)

Excellent!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 12, 2021)

So cute. My dogs and cats would have reacted the same way only I think my Labs would have just barreled through.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So cute. My dogs and cats would have reacted the same way only I think my Labs would have just barreled through.


Ha !...our Labradoodles would have not even noticed it was there and bumbled on through too...the chihuahua would have run the opposite way and hid in her little house


----------

